# Constructing a Slate Rete



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have been promising / Threatening to post an illustrated manual showing how I constructed a Rete for several different lizards I own from roofing slates,though the concept was originally thought up by Frank Rete for his vast collection of Monitors in the USA, and many people make them from wood like him others use paving slabs for some of the larger monitors.
Me I used roofing slates for my 3 Kimberley Monitors Viv.
then made 3 smaller ones for my Italian wall lizard vivs and these are the ones you see the pictures of here. So do not worry when you see a ruler in the picture and think my best friend is never going to fit in that. you make them to fit your monitor / lizard.

Why slate, well its easy to clean , cuts to size fairly easily and can be acquired fairly cheaply I paid about 20P each from a Building Reclaimers Yard, though these are the imperfect ones they can't use again on a roof, good ones or larger one will cost more do not forget to take cash and bargin them down especially if not perfect.
Get them home I brought about 45 for the 3 small retes, and wash either with bucket tray of soapy water of as I did power hose, need to get a lot of city smoke and pollution off them.
1st of many pictures








this is the layout for cutting and preparing the slates ,the ones on the right are before cutting on the left cut and trimmed ones, note I am cutting onto a scrap piece of plank not directly onto your deck or path you will cut through and mark it badly for which OH will :bash::censor::bash: you
tools for this bit angle grinder if you have one or score and break like for cutting glass and use file to neaten edges. not bits do not have to make different sizes make for better look and more useful to your friend.








these are a sample of the finished bits ready to assemble not there are various size and shapes for the shelves also narrow stripes 25mm/1" wide to use to make the sides and to finish some lumps of slate from garden centre to add into the front to add privacy and entry and exit alternatives.
Next is a dry assembly to get it how you want.








Note the block of wood and flue linner tile are there to give you a firm vertical surface to work against.
Note the tools only some pliers a file and a pair of wire cutters also there is a tube of fish friendly silicon sealant I Use this one because its cheap.HA6 RTV MARINE SILICONE - AQUARIUM/WATER/​TANK SEALANT off Ebay £2.50 a tube I use Black or clear other colours available to suit your slates or décor.








about halfway through dry assembly
















a completed dry assembly, note the way its built not in a straight ile allows for many different basking and sleeping places.
at this point if you have a camera or phone take a picture, then make a reverse order pile or piles so you can get them back in the right order.








you can see at this stage that the risers are uneven in height this is because all reptiles like to wedge them selves in to feel safe it is essential for their mental welfare / sanity.
You only need to lay down a thin bead of sealant on each side pice. and carefully press down.
you will also note from the next few pics that the build if far from even gaps are left at front back and slots and holes between layer this again give them a sense of security and allow them to have escape roots especially of you have more than one occupant of a viv.
the red circles are to highlight these gaps
































When you have finished assembling you need to carefully add some weight vertically over the top and leave for several hours to set.
these are to dry ones the left one I have started to add the lumps of slate into the gaps which I do not glue in but wedge in so they can be changed/ adjusted.








these are now pretty well ready to go into your viv I would still leave to air for a few days to get rid of the smell.

If you have any question please ask.


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

Robbrown 52 said:


> I have been promising / Threatening to post an illustrated manual showing how I constructed a Rete for several different lizards I own from roofing slates,though the concept was originally thought up by Frank Rete for his vast collection of Monitors in the USA, and many people make them from wood like him others use paving slabs for some of the larger monitors.
> Me I used roofing slates for my 3 Kimberley Monitors Viv.
> then made 3 smaller ones for my Italian wall lizard vivs and these are the ones you see the pictures of here. So do not worry when you see a ruler in the picture and think my best friend is never going to fit in that. you make them to fit your monitor / lizard.
> 
> ...


Pics of the retes installed in the Italian wall lizard Vivs, my little Refugees who were all rescued from deliveries of plants or tile deliveries from Italy.



















These are Big Lizard's viv,
note heat/basking light over the top of the rete also there is a 12% UV tube and a compact 5%UV in the other corner. so they have plenty of choice of were to bask both for heat and UV.



















Little Lizards Viv, you may have noticed the little tubs of cress in the Vivs this is to keep the food healthy until eaten, which makes them better food for the inmates.


















This Viv is shared by 2 one wall lizard Micro and and a female Italian wall Mini. Both are very Shy which is why there is so much extra foliage and branch and cork tubes.
you will also notice all 3 vivs have 6" /150cm of soil and sand mix. and in this are some large rocks onto which the retes are sat so that when they burrow under as they will do, they do not collapse on them.

and a final pic of the vivs before soil and retes installation note the back of the viv has been tiled also in slate stuck to the back with silicone staring at the top and overlapping to make climbing edges all the way up.
again if you have any question please feel free to ask.










the last pic is for the vivs under construction showing the back which I have covered with overlapping slates from the top down to form a series of ledges that can be climbed easily. but are completely sealed to the back to stop dirt and bugs from hiding and causing problems later.


----------

